# Right place, right time



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello All,
Well, talk about being at the right place at the right time!
I went to one of my ‘regular’ hobby stores today, only to find it quite full of people.
Most unusual!
Then I noticed signs everywhere - CLOSING DOWN SALE - EVERYTHING AT 25% OF THE REGULAR PRICE.
I normally only buy some styrene or brass from them and perhaps visit every couple of months, but the ownner has got to know me over the years.
He called me over, and said “Have I got a deal for you!”.
“Oh!”, I thought, “now what?”
He went on to say that he had been going through all the stuff in the basement and found a bunch of large scale trains which his Dad had ordered in when he was alive and ran the store back in the 70’s, and knowing that I was into large scale, thought that I might be interested.
He led me down the stairs into the basement, and as soon as I laid my eyes on the blue boxes, I knew that I would be ‘interested’.
He left me alone to go through the boxes to see what there was.
There were 24 Aster boxes in all, consisting of 2 Schools kits and 1 Schools built up, 1 JNR Mogul kit, 2 Reno kits, 1 Americanised Shay kit, 2 PLM 231 kits, 3 King Arthur kits, 2 SNCF 141 kits and 1 built up, 2 Big Boy kits, 1 JNR C62 kit, 3 Old Faithful kits, 1 BR 78 kit, 1 SNCF 232 kit, 1 JNR C12 kit.
They were all priced with labels, still in 70’s prices - eg Schools $450, King Arthur $800, etc, so I went to find Alan and asked how much he wanted for them.
He said that everything in the store was 25% of the last price on the box, but if I took them all, I could have them for 20% of the total marked price.
I didn’t argue, a Schools for $90 plus taxes = $100!
So we carried all the boxes upstairs and ran them through the cash register.
I paid for them (thank goodness for VISA) and then stuffed my car full with them. Being a Hybrid, the trunk is only about half the size of the normal version, so most of the boxes ended up on the front and rear seats.
Anyway, so I am really very happy, and going to keep a couple of locos for myself, and offer my good pal Dan Pantages first choice from the rest.
After that, since I really don’t need so many locos and want to pass on my good fortune to others, I am going to offer them at my cost plus shipping, to members of this group.
However, I stipulate ONLY ONE LOCO PER CUSTOMER, AND YOU MUST KEEP IT FOR YOURSELF AND NOT JUST RESELL IT ON EBAY.
Post a message here as to which loco you would like and I’ll get back to you.
All the best,
David Leech, Canada


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

David , 
The stuff that dreams are made off!!!! is it April 1sttoday? 

Gordon.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

;-))))), Zubi


----------



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always wanted a Aster and now I might be able to afford one. I think the King Arthur kit would be great if it is available.
Bruce


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, you got me good. One Schools please, built up. Is that Canadian or US dollars, or will Monopoly money work just as well?


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Just in case this IS for real..............I might want a BIG BOY.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything coal fired???


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
"bunch of large scale trains which his Dad had ordered in when he was alive and ran the store back *in the 70’s*:"


Good one, great start of the day!!


----------



## LarryS (May 25, 2008)

Hi;

I would be interested in the BR 78 kit...


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

First Choice - King Arthur 
Second Choice - Reno 

Let me know - Thanks! Scott


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

David, we all have such dreams







. Wouldn't it be nice.

Mark me for the SNCF.

Regards, and happy April 1st.

Will


----------



## WayneWS (Jan 3, 2008)

Either one of the big boy kits would be fine for me. 

Thanks, and now I'm going out to enjoy some of this wonderful first of April weather, 

Wayne


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

David, 
Mark me down for a Reno kit. 

SteveB


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Schools kit, always wanted one of the kits that made aster what they are today ...


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Big Boy kit would be great David....it would be fun to build one. I emailed you as well. 

Thanks, 

Sam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

I've been looking for an Aster JNR Mogul for years - I guess yours is the original one with the single cylinder and the 6-wheel tender? Please. 

OK, I get it. You really had me there for a minute !! Sigh, guess I'll just have to go on waiting.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David, 

That, of course, crosses the line...even on April 1st. Next year you can tell everyone you starting to build cars again and place your orders...... 

Sam


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I would like either the jnr mogul kit first or a Reno kit second 
thanks, 
Brittany


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking David is playing an evil April Fools Joke. I did send an email just in case!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
Reading between the lines....
"bunch of large scale trains which his Dad had ordered in when he was alive and ran the store back *in the 70’s*:"

and given the Big Boy, SNCF 232U1, etc were after the 70's I think you got it!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

HAPPY APRIL FOOLS!! 

David you little Devil! 

Just in case i"ll go for the RENO! 

MANFRED DIEL


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m the “good pal, Dan Pantages. We all know it is April 1 but just in case, ya gotta ask. I’m taking all the rest with the plan that anyone who comes and helps me finish my railway gets an engine of their choice for payment, when the job is done.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I'm packing my bags. Do +1's get their pick of the litter too? 

;-)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, Happy April Fools day everyone. 
It was good to see that so many have enjoyed my posting, and I hope that the rest of the day is also filled with hopes of what might be! 
Charles, the SNCF 232 that I referred to was actually the 1978 tank engine, and the original Big Boy was only just out on the 70's and I thought it might interest some!!!! 
Now it's back to work. 
All the very best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If this is not an April fools joke,,, Man,,, I would really like one of those Schools kits!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
You cannot fool me a second time...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01 Apr 2010 10:35 AM 
David
You cannot fool me a second time... 


Charles,
This one:
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/sncf232tc.htm
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. or are you fooling me???


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
April's fools...made you look !!


----------



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great April Fools Joke. At 6 AM I was not thinking it being April 1, I took the hook line and sinker. Llater on in the morning I thought it was a really hard to believe there were that many Asters in a basement for that long. Anyway it was a nice dream.
Bruce


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

david, 
You could not have pulled this off from an LA address, but who knows what there might be in the back neighborhoods of Vancouver 

jim


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

April Fools or not, my preferences still stand: 
First Choice - King Arthur 
Second Choice - Reno 

So if ANYONE has either of these two that they want to unload for $800.00 - then I'm your man!  

Scott


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 01 Apr 2010 09:46 AM 

[A]nyone who comes and helps me finish my railway gets an engine of their choice for payment, when the job is done. 


Uh-huh... Everyone knows that a model railroad is never finished! Slick one, Dan.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Second Choice - Reno 
Scott, 

Jim Pitts mentioned he just bought a collection which included a mint Reno (and this was yesterday, April 2nd, not the 1st.) He indicated it would be considerably north of $800 though !


----------

